# New NREMT-P exam for old medic?



## mtngael (Jan 14, 2012)

Thread title is misleading (I'm not that old!) but I thought it was catchy. My question is this:

I licensed as a medic in my non-registry state 10 years ago. I never got around to doing the registry exam as I had no plans to work out of state. I recently moved and am close to a neighboring state. I'm interested in pursuing some per-diem work there but need NREMT-P certification to obtain an EMS license there. My problem is, if I understand the registry's information correctly, I need to take a "registry approved paramedic refresher course" before I can even sit for the written or take a practical exam because I've been out of school for over 2 years. Annoyance aside, as I feel this is ridiculous for a provider who has been practicing and maintaining a license, the logistics of this are tough. Most people in my state relicense through the CEH route, and the few refresher courses offered are usually BLS or EMT-I level. The only reasonably close "approved" Paramedic refreshers are very expensive and only happen 1-2 x a year. 

Ok, long-winded question...short version is, how the hell does one obtain registry "Authorization To Test" without having a Registry approved Paramedic refresher handy? Is there a "back-door" solution? I don't have a year to wait or $500 to spend!

A related question: how did this B.S. even come about? You'd think they'd be happy to take your money for the test no matter how long you've been out of school. Seems almost like a punishment for being experienced!:angry:

Thanks in advance


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 14, 2012)

Yea have to pay to play. 

It's dumb but I'm pretty sure you'll have to take the refresher, the psychomotor and the computer based test just like everyone else who wants national registry.


----------



## mtngael (Jan 14, 2012)

I get that I have to do the computer and psychomotor tests, and have no problem with that. But the refresher requirement is pure B.S. 

So there's no option besides an actual refresher course? In the section of the registry site dealing with recertification, they state that CEHs that mirror the content of a refresher can be counted as a refresher. So, does this mean that the same applies to the pre-exam requirement?

There is no such thing as a 48 hour paramedic refresher course in these parts Our state EMS system is hopelessly fragmented and it seems impossible to find a consistent answer here. My query to the registry has been unanswered thus far either.

So, the water is pretty muddy from where I sit.


----------



## Medic Tim (Jan 14, 2012)

If you are in maine i know of a few places that do refresher classes.


----------



## mtngael (Jan 14, 2012)

Are they near you? That's pretty far for me as I'm in Bridgton, near the NH border. But I'd be glad to have any info you have, thanks!


----------



## akflightmedic (Jan 14, 2012)

Do you have a school that will let you sit for practical and written without you doing the refresher through them?

If you have that part covered, then the rest is easy.

Go to eeii.org and do your Paramedic Refresher through a home study program. I have recerted 3 times now using them. Both my state and NR have no issue with it. It is not an online refresher...you purchase it, you download it and then you hand write it all in and mail it in for grading.

I have written about this many times previously over the years. It always takes me 1-2 weeks to finish and I always learn something new or remember something long forgotten.


----------



## mtngael (Jan 14, 2012)

I could check that out and see if it works, they don't seem to have a ton of info on their website. There are no schools per se that do the testing or refreshers. The regional EMS offices are the test centers. A few training centers are offering the refresher classes but they keep getting canceled due to lack of interest. 99% of the medics here have no intention of going out of state, relicense w/ CEHS, and won't jump through the hoops just to get the disco patch. If they made all of us become nationally registered, and maintain it, there would be all sorts of refreshers available. 

Most of the other options besides a class at a local venue are cost prohibitive so that route has been out. Part of the problem here is that current medics are not being required to jump on the registry bandwagon to maintain licensure, but new grads have to do it for their initial licensure (but not maintain it thereafter). Most medics here have no intention of going out of state, relicense w/ CEHS, and won't jump through the hoops just to get the disco patch. If they made all of us become nationally registered, and maintain it, there would be all sorts of refreshers available.


----------



## mtngael (Jan 14, 2012)

Thanks for that info AKF. I'll contact the registry just to make sure it's also approved for initial entry though I can't imagine it wouldn't if they accept it for recerts. If so that solves it I guess! It's reasonably priced too.
Internet forums are good for something after all if they're inhabited by knowledgeable folks who don't mind helping a frustrated ranter. I did a ton of google searches and couldn't turn up any info other than $850 live online refreshers!

Thanks again!


----------



## akflightmedic (Jan 14, 2012)

Remember this is not an ONLINE refresher as you are limited in the number of online hours you can submit. So do not make mistake of telling them you are doing an online refresher.

The school is an actual brick and mortar facility licensed by state of FL.


----------



## Traumjunk (Jan 14, 2012)

I went through the same thing you are going thru the past few months.  I called NREMT and they said as long as I had 40 hours of classroom CEU's, they just need the proof of it.  Once I sent them all my certified hours, they accepted it and allowed me to test.  Let me know if I can help you with anything else on this.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 15, 2012)

How about we get the lowdown straight from the horse's mouth:

EMT-Paramedic / Paramedic Re-Entry Policy 

Entry and/or re-entry into the National Registry may be granted to a previously state certified or Nationally Registered EMT-Paramedic / Paramedic provided you: 

Officially document completion of a DOT EMT-Paramedic / Paramedic Training Program after January 1, 1977. 

Show satisfactory evidence to the NREMT of prior state certification (licensure) as an EMT-Paramedic / Paramedic. 

Have current status as a provider or instructor in ACLS by the American Heart Association. 

Completed either PHTLS or ITLS as a provider or instructor within the past two (2) years. 

Have completed a state approved DOT EMT-Paramedic / Paramedic Refresher Training Program *or completed forty-eight (48) hours of ALS training that overviews the topical content of the DOT EMT-Paramedic / Paramedic Refresher Training Program. *

Have a letter of approval from the state EMS office in the state where you work or are to work. The letter should show the state's support of the candidate's taking the examination. 

Successfully complete the NREMT EMT-Paramedic / Paramedic cognitive and psychomotor examinations.


----------



## mtngael (Jan 16, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> completed forty-eight (48) hours of ALS training that overviews the topical content of the DOT EMT-Paramedic / Paramedic Refresher Training Program. [/B]
> 
> Have a letter of approval from the state EMS office in the state where you work or are to work. The letter should show the state's support of the candidate's taking the examination.
> 
> Successfully complete the NREMT EMT-Paramedic / Paramedic cognitive and psychomotor examinations.



That was a bit vague to me. I took it to mean that the break down would have to mirror that of the RTP. But the CEHs that I relicensed with this last round don't necessarily match up with that. It might well for their requirements but as I said, I haven't been able to get an answer from anyone yet that is conclusive.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 16, 2012)

mtngael said:


> That was a bit vague to me. I took it to mean that the break down would have to mirror that of the RTP. But the CEHs that I relicensed with this last round don't necessarily match up with that. It might well for their requirements but as I said, I haven't been able to get an answer from anyone yet that is conclusive.



Rather than listen to a bunch of conjecture, your best bet is to call the NREMT with your list of CEs from the last year and see how far off you are. Good luck with the NR process. I'll bet once you get it, you'll never let it lapse.


----------



## mtngael (Jan 19, 2012)

Exactly my plan! I just hadn't been able to get ahold of anything other than a voicemail there and was trying to satisfy my burning curiosity!


----------



## bstone (Jan 19, 2012)

Check out these guys for a refresher. They are fully NREMT complaint.

http://www.neemsinstitute.com/

I know medics who traveled from Maine to them for medical school. Some drove over 100 miles each way.


----------

